# Mens wrist watches



## Tashyboy (Nov 9, 2021)

We have not had a watch thread for a bit. Always like having a good read what folk are wearing and what they have there eye on for Xmas.
Me, my main two watches are the Omega Moon watch, bought as a retirement pressie. And a Hamilton Ventura with diamond bezel. That’s classed as a unisex watch, having girlie wrists it fits just nice.
So what do you have. What’s the best value watches 
£0- £500
£500-£1000
£1000-£5000
£5K plus.


----------



## Don Barzini (Nov 9, 2021)

Never have and never will understand how some people get so orgasmic over a watch, especially to the point that they spend hundreds if not thousands on them.

I don't bother wearing one. The only use I would have for one is telling the time and since I always carry a phone, the watch is redundant for me.


----------



## bobmac (Nov 9, 2021)

I haven't worn a watch since Feb 2000


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 9, 2021)

I like watches but I don't want to own one so expensive that I would feel like a walking mugging victim in waiting. It's a psychological barrier I can't get past, well done to those who have and enjoy expensive ones.

I have 4 watches,

15 yr old Swatch watch that is scratched but keeps good time. Cost about £40. My date to day work watch when I'm in the factory
3yr old Hugo Boss dress watch. £25 off Ebay, 2nd hand, an impulse after a few drinks . I don't really wear it, face is too dark to see the hands clearly. I need to sell it.
60yr old watch, brand unknown, I can't read the face clearly enough. A wind up watch that was my dads. Cost, no idea, it was his 21st present. Worn on special occasions, nights out. Keeps perfect time, looks smart with the strap I put on it
Sternglas Naos. This one is more interesting. About £140 new. German brand, fairly new company. They make really nice, clean watches. If anyone wants a smart / casual day to day watch then check them out. I'm a fan and may buy another at some point. This is my weekend watch.

None of the above will excite afficiando's but it is nice to have a mix on a thread.


----------



## Rooter (Nov 9, 2021)

I have a Garmin Fenix 5. Don't see the point in jewelry that only tells the time!


----------



## IanM (Nov 9, 2021)

Donna bought me a Tag for my 40th birthday. (17 years ago)  - it was £700 or so back then, and I wear it most days. It's a clean design, functional and I really like it, but I couldn't even tell you the model without getting the paper work out.    A mate of my paid a bomb for a Rolex, I smiled and thought "why??"  

The only other watch I wear is my Skycaddie GPS when I am playing golf.

I am not vey knowledgeable or engaged about watches!


----------



## RichA (Nov 9, 2021)

Funny - just having a watch clear out on eBay and recently sold a chunky G-Shock solar radio controlled, Vostok Scuba Dude automatic and Seiko Orange Monster Gen 1 automatic diver's watch. 
Over £250 for some watches I haven't worn in over 5 years. 
My Seiko SKX007J automatic diver's watch is still on eBay at a silly price because I want to sell it but don't _really_ want to sell it. It's worth twice as much now used as I paid for it new 10 years ago.

My every day watch was a Christopher Ward Trident Vintage automatic, until I recently bought a Garmin Venu 2.
The Trident will be staying as my smart watch, not smartwatch.
I'll also never part with my Timex Snoopy baseball.
Not sure I could ever bring myself to spend more than £500 on a watch.


----------



## Robster59 (Nov 9, 2021)

I like watches but would never pay silly prices for them.  I am currently using a Fossil Gen 5 Smart Watch.  Nice enough piece of kit but I'm not fully convinced on all the benefits of a smart watch.


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 9, 2021)

I like watches. Most days I wear a Citizen solar powered which keeps impeccable time.  I have three Christopher Ward watches, a Seiko Kinematic and a Skagen.  Wear them all at times but just like my little collection.

EDIT:
I also still use a Garmin S2 for golf. Although a bit chunky still works well.


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 9, 2021)

Erm, not sure how many watches I have. Most are just knock about watches but there’s a few that get a bit more ‘air time.’

3x cheap lucky-lucky man watches.
A Tissot that Mrs Hobbit bought me as a 25th wedding anniversary present.
A Skagan, which gets lots of wear. Smart enough for any occasion but cheap enough not to worry about.
A ‘Spitfire’ watch, bought from the souvenir shop at Duxford.
A Seiko perpetual movement thing that was my dad’s.
A Seiko HID bought me several years back.
A Casio, or two.
A cheapo he had as his every day watch.
A gold watch that was given to my g’dad when he retired in the late 60’s.
A Garmin for golf.

Don’t think that’s all of them but just about there.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 9, 2021)

Don Barzini said:



			Never have and never will understand how some people get so orgasmic over a watch, especially to the point that they spend hundreds if not thousands on them.

I don't bother wearing one. The only use I would have for one is telling the time and since I always carry a phone, the watch is redundant for me.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed! I haven't worn one for a good four years now. Realised I didn't actually like them but family members would often buy me one that I then felt I had to wear.  I actually don't like wearing any jewellery at all to be honest. And phone tells me the time as you say - I don't even need to adjust it for daylight savings etc.


----------



## Dando (Nov 9, 2021)

I've got a Tag Professional that I last wore on my last day in the office at the start of the first lock down.

i can appreciate a nice watch but can't justify the prices some of my mates pay for them - £10K plus


----------



## Ethan (Nov 9, 2021)

Was keen on Tag Heuer (lower end) once upon a time, and have an early Apple Watch but don't wear any of them any more.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Nov 9, 2021)

We've reached the point in the mobile phone era where the watch is more jewelry than timepiece.

Still, some of them are truly beautiful and you only live once.  
If you can afford uber-expensive watches and enjoy wearing them, go for it.
A measure of conspicuous consumption never hurt anybody.


----------



## nickjdavis (Nov 9, 2021)

I've got two decent watches....I like wearing a watch and frankly would feel naked without one.

Currently wear a Longines Hydroconquest as my everyday watch bought in Aruba back in 2016...its a fairly simple stainless steel affair with a plain white face....nothing flashy about it just a nice solid but not oversized lump on my wrist. Tucked away in my safe is a Longines Le Grandes Classique dress watch that I bought myself for my 30th birthday a long long time ago...very simple and elegant...all gold, ultra thin....unfortunately it doesn't fit me anymore and cannot be made any bigger without considerable investment!!!


----------



## CliveW (Nov 9, 2021)

It's like cars. A bargain basement car will get you from A to B just like an Aston Martin or Rolls Royce will. It's just how they do it and how you perceive them.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 9, 2021)

bobmac said:



			I haven't worn a watch since Feb 2000
		
Click to expand...

I last wore one around 1992......


----------



## rudebhoy (Nov 9, 2021)

Apple watch does me just fine. Great for tracking exercise, Hole 19, setting alarms, does everything I need from a watch.


----------



## DaveR (Nov 9, 2021)

The number of watches I have is a VERY round number........


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 9, 2021)

I have a Tag Aquaracer automatic calibre 5.
It’s really nice 60th prezzie.
The only thing is it’s quite heavy .

Hugo Boss dress watch ( wafer thin ) really nice watch


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 9, 2021)

Tissot for best (hardly wear it)
Fitbit versa for everyday.
That’s it.


----------



## toyboy54 (Nov 9, 2021)

The only sort of adornment/jewellery that I wear.
Jean takes whims and occasionally something new will arrive at the door--usually Adidasx2; Kahuna(diver type)x4; LACOSTE(dressy)x3
The exceptions are a couple of ultra thin, dressy SKAGENS-bought in the States years ago
And my present to myself years ago-a TAG PRO(divorce pressy to me)
Golf watch type no use as I'd have to get the specs out to see the info..so not worth it
Lucky in that I can mix 'n match depending on outfit(and golf bag colour)
Just a lucky little git


----------



## Crow (Nov 9, 2021)

Everyday wear I have a Casio 5156 AW-90H, water resistant to 5 bar. 

My posh watch is a Longines I bought new about 40 years ago, it doesn't have a name and is very small compared to today's bloated clocks.


----------



## ExRabbit (Nov 9, 2021)

An Omega dress watch and  a G-Shock for everyday use.


----------



## drdel (Nov 9, 2021)

I use a Garmin  X40 for golf, a £10 M&S analogue for gardening, DIY etc and my daily watch is a Rolex that my late wife gave me which is now worth 3 times its original price but for obvious reasons I'll not be selling it.


----------



## D-S (Nov 9, 2021)

I have a couple of Skagen watches, ultra thin, look good but not expensive. Latest Garmin S40 for golf is good enough for date to day use too. Wouldn't spend a fortune on a brand but it feels wrong not wearing one and as I always wear one, I want one I like the look and feel of, also good to have a choice when you want/need to look smart.


----------



## backwoodsman (Nov 9, 2021)

Tissot PR100 Titanium which Mrs B bought me for my 60th and 
Tissot F1 which I was given as a leaving present in 1986.

But my favourite was a fake Rolex bought for 5 dollars on a beach in Bali  - but sadly stolen when we got burgled a few years ago.


----------



## pendodave (Nov 9, 2021)

A cheap Timex (work standard issue) for everyday. 
A low key Oris automatic for best. 
That's it.


----------



## SteveJay (Nov 9, 2021)

Like @RichA I am a Christopher Ward fan, but since I got an Apple Watch, and I retired, I wear that most days and so have slimmed down my modest collection.

My "going out" watch is still a Christopher Ward blue Trident Pro, and I also have a limited edition Christopher Ward dress type watch, which I would wear for weddings etc. I also have a Seiko Divers watch bought as an everyday watch, but that rarely gets worn now. 

I sold a couple other Christopher Wards as I just wasn't wearing them.

Oh, but am hoping to get a Garmin S60 for Christmas to replace a battered old Tom Tom golfer


----------



## JamesR (Nov 9, 2021)

H Samuel Everright - approx £10
Apple Watch- £300 ish


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 9, 2021)

Garmin Fenix 5X for everyday use.
Tag my wife bought for me when I was commissioned.
Pulsar bought by mam & dad for my 21st.


----------



## jim8flog (Nov 9, 2021)

The last time I wore a watch on a regular basis it had a calculator on it as it was helpful for my job.

I saw a picture of one on here recently.

There are some kicking around the place but they are nothing special.

A Timex (a gift from my daughter)
A Seiko automatic ( a gift from a friend I shared a house with in the 70s)
and a 
Casio digital, lithium battery still going strong after over 20 years (it was my wife's)


----------



## Fade and Die (Nov 9, 2021)

My everyday watch is an Avi-8 1940s flyboy, it’s a nice thing that does the job. My “going out” watch is a Rolex GMT 2 but as @Lord Tyrion said I don’t want to feel like I’m a mugging waiting to happen so I only wear it on special evenings when I’m not on public transport or will be walking the streets.


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 9, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			We have not had a watch thread for a bit. Always like having a good read what folk are wearing and what they have there eye on for Xmas.
Me, my main two watches are the Omega Moon watch, bought as a retirement pressie. And a Hamilton Ventura with diamond bezel. That’s classed as a unisex watch, having girlie wrists it fits just nice.
So what do you have. What’s the best value watches 
£0- £500
£500-£1000
£1000-£5000
£5K plus.
		
Click to expand...

I didnt know you had an Omega Moonwatch Tashy, you've never mentioned it 🤭🤭😉

I love watches, if I had the spare cash I could easily collect them.

I've got 2 Tag watches, an F1 and a Calibre 16 auto. Both bought as presents. 

I've just bought a Tribus at a giveaway price. 70% off normal price for a COSC Swiss made watch. Bargain.

My next purchase will be a Zenith.


----------



## BrianM (Nov 9, 2021)

I’m obviously in the minority here, I’ve collected watches since 2008, had about 16 at one point and now down to 8.
Currently have a Rolex, Panerai, Hamilton, Seiko, 3 G shocks and an Apple.
Used to wear the G shocks offshore, tough as boots, mostly wear my Apple now though.


----------



## BrianM (Nov 9, 2021)

Stuart_C said:



			I didnt know you had an Omega Moonwatch Tashy, you've never mentioned it 🤭🤭😉

I love watches, if I had the spare cash I could easily collect them.

I've got 2 Tag watches, an F1 and a Calibre 16 auto. Both bought as presents.

I've just bought a Tribus at a giveaway price. 70% off normal price for a COSC Swiss made watch. Bargain.

My next purchase will be a Zenith.
		
Click to expand...

Zenith do lovely watches.


----------



## Brads (Nov 9, 2021)

I have around 20.
I had three Rolex until last week when I sold a second one leaving me with a Blue Submariner bi metal.
Also have a Grand Seiko spring drive which is stunning.
A Tag F1 for work
Raymond Weil freelancer
Rado diastar (1972ish)
Timex hand wound from the same era.
List goes on.
Funnily I used a g-shock for offshore lol
I’m dealing with an AD at the mo regards another three Rolex but Rolex are being dicks just now with supply and I refuse to feed the grey market sharks.


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 9, 2021)

SteveJay said:



			Like @RichA I am a Christopher Ward fan, but since I got an Apple Watch, and I retired, I wear that most days and so have slimmed down my modest collection.

My "going out" watch is still a Christopher Ward blue Trident Pro, and I also have a limited edition Christopher Ward dress type watch, which I would wear for weddings etc. I also have a Seiko Divers watch bought as an everyday watch, but that rarely gets worn now.

I sold a couple other Christopher Wards as I just wasn't wearing them.

Oh, but am hoping to get a Garmin S60 for Christmas to replace a battered old Tom Tom golfer 

Click to expand...

CW do a great selection of well priced,well built Swiss made watches.

Their new skeleton watch is a cracker


----------



## Myblueheaven (Nov 9, 2021)

I like watches as I do nice clothes.
Some people think its daft but its my money to enjoy or waste.
I own an Omega Aqua Terra, a Longines Hydro Conquest,  a Tissot V8 and I have a Garmin for golf.
Many more on my want list too.


----------



## Brads (Nov 9, 2021)

Stuart_C said:



			CW do a great selection of well priced,well built Swiss made watches.

Their new skeleton watch is a cracker
		
Click to expand...

Guy offshore brought one out for me to see and I was seriously less than impressed.
I’d hope they look better built now but the one I saw wasn’t braw.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 9, 2021)

Anyone got a Marloe watch? (British watch) i really like the look of them but haven't seen one in real life.


----------



## Bazzatron (Nov 9, 2021)

I've got a Tag F1, the scumbags who robbed my house last week tried to find it but only found the box, no idea how, it was sat on my desk.

Would love a Rolex, maybe for my 40th in a few years.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Nov 9, 2021)

I have 3 Citizen Eco Drives. A titainium one thats like triggers broom, a Chronograph bought by my eldest daughter and hubby and an Atomic time keeper with perpetual calender that is my favourite and is even played golf in.
I have no problem with a nice watch, and hate  not having the time on my wrist.


----------



## VVega (Nov 9, 2021)

Good watches are a pinnacle of engineering, mechanical art pieces etc 

tz-uk, watchsitepro, hodinkee… it’s endless… there is a level and then there is independent horology… blessed is thou who not found it


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 9, 2021)

I'm a bit of a collector....
Half a dozen, or maybe more, Baume Mercier Rivieras, though only 'basic' model. I once acquired a chronograph version that looked fine in pics, but was so cluttered that I couldn't actually see what the time was!
Multiple Wittnauers - that company started in US (in 1880s) using Swiss movements, so not too dis-similar to the way Christopher Ward started. Wittnauer is now psrt of Citizen and I have 3 of their Solar powerd/Radio controlled offerings.
Multiple Lasalles, 2 or 3 Credors, a Twin Quartz, all from Seiko, along with 3 of their (underr Lasalle sub-brand) 1981 Centenury models - signed by co Pres.
Current daily is one of my 2 auto Rado Voyagers - the other is in need of service/seal replacement.


----------



## Piece (Nov 9, 2021)

I had two Boss watches but they didn’t last too long. I have a Cartier (which may or may not be a fake 😂) and a Garmin S3.

Ive also just inherited an Omega Geneve Automatic, Omega Seamaster Auto Chrono, Omega Constellation Auto Chrono and a Rolex Oysterdate Precision.

I wear the Garmin almost all the time.


----------



## VVega (Nov 9, 2021)

Foxholer said:



			2 or 3 Credors
		
Click to expand...

Those could be *very *high end


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 9, 2021)

Garmin Fenix 6 Sapphire, use it for all my sporting needs and sometimes wear it casually. 
I've also got a Hugo Boss watch somewhere, haven't seen it in years though 😅


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 9, 2021)

Hugo Boss Hole in One watch 😁

Garmin GPS 

Citizen Eco Drive - leaving the RAF Present 

TAG F1 bought by my parents on my 21st 

Never worn the TAG 

Wear the Eco drive to hide the white mark after using the Garmin on the Golf course


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 9, 2021)

I have few expensive ones.
But I just wear an apple 3 watch now.
I used to avidly collect the watches , but we were DINKys . Now it’s different, they have not lost value , I bought at the lowest prices. The only one that is in jeopardy of losing money is the Tag Grand Carrera .. but that was my wedding watch. 
I get the mugging stuff completely but there is also a level of showing off .. and I kind of realised perhaps others get jealous. I remember a director staring at my watch and he was trying to determine whether it was a fake, as I was just some low life manager 5 rungs down the ladder.


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 9, 2021)

VVega said:



			Those could be *very *high end 

Click to expand...

Depends what you mean by 'high end'!
Cost wise, perhaps. Though none of mine fall into that category.
The Twin Quartz is likely the most accurate 'mechanical' one (+/- 10 secs per year).
The Rivieras are my favourites - with a significant amount of sentimental value too!


----------



## SaintHacker (Nov 9, 2021)

I treated myself to a Citizen Ecodrive Red Arrows edition a few years ago, the most expensive thing I've ever bought myself that doesn't have wheels!
Would love a high end Tag or a Breitling one day but thats never going to happen without a lottery win


----------



## HarrogateHacker (Nov 9, 2021)

Love watches, dont know how many I have but it’s probably 40+ these are a mixture of cheap to expensive, digital, smart, manual wind etc.  Golf wise I have a Garmin S60.  I tend to buy a watch for any significant change or achievement. Recently I’ve mostly been wearing my Heuer Monaco and my Tudor black bay bronze.  I have a dozen or so expensive(ish) Swiss watches but love my Casio calculator watch just as much


----------



## CliveW (Nov 10, 2021)

BrianM said:



			Zenith do lovely watches.
		
Click to expand...

I'm rather drawn to the Chronomaster Sport El Primero 3600


----------



## Jamesbrown (Nov 10, 2021)

I’ve an old G shock Riseman and the new G shock smart watch. These are my work beaters. I work in tiny holes at obscene temperatures and they do well at telling me the time, temp and telling me it’s time to get out and cool off. 
Also have an Apple Watch. 

unfortunately I cannot afford an AP which is the only luxury watch brand that catches my eye.


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 10, 2021)

CliveW said:



			I'm rather drawn to the Chronomaster Sport El Primero 3600
		
Click to expand...

I've got my eye on the Defy and the Defy El Primero..... I love the skeleton watches, the engineering of them is amazing.


----------



## oxymoron (Nov 10, 2021)

I have a CW malvern  chronograph , lovely bit of kit a present from the wife,also a vintage Rolex ,prince i think it is but it needs a bit of work i inherited it from my dad.
Also a Tag carrera 16 and an Omega seamaster thats around 22 years old now and been under just about every ocean and sea in the world .Just treated it to a new bracelet 
as the original had worn out so much so the links were wobbling about on the pins .Wife has a Rolex , love them but prefer the less famous brands like Nomos , Glasshute (think thats how you spell it )
Looking at some Russian ones now on ebay and the odd website .
I think the next buy will be a GMT master but my local dealer is a bit uppuity when you walk in wearing jeans and trainers, so may have to look elsewhere .


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 10, 2021)

Hate to say it, but I've got a collection of about 30 or so watches.
I've never spent an absolute fortune on one, I think the most expensive I've got cost me about £400.00
One of my favourites is a Junghans Max Bill. Not overly expensive, but I'm a big fan of the simplistic Bauhaus design...


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 10, 2021)

Stuart_C said:



			I've got my eye on the Defy and the Defy El Primero..... I love the skeleton watches, the engineering of them is amazing.
		
Click to expand...

Don’t know if I have mentioned, the Moon watch is skeleton on the back. 😉😁👍


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 10, 2021)

oxymoron said:



			I have a CW malvern  chronograph , lovely bit of kit a present from the wife,also a *vintage Rolex ,prince i think it is but it needs a bit of work i inherited it from my dad.*
Also a Tag carrera 16 and an Omega seamaster thats around 22 years old now and been under just about every ocean and sea in the world .Just treated it to a new bracelet
as the original had worn out so much so the links were wobbling about on the pins .Wife has a Rolex , love them but prefer the less famous brands like Nomos , Glasshute (think thats how you spell it )
Looking at some Russian ones now on ebay and the odd website .
I think the next buy will be a GMT master but my local dealer is a bit uppuity when you walk in wearing jeans and trainers, so may have to look elsewhere .
		
Click to expand...

Would it affect the value of the watch changing bits on it or is it service work that’s required?


----------



## VVega (Nov 10, 2021)

Foxholer said:



			Depends what you mean by 'high end'!
Cost wise, perhaps.
		
Click to expand...

There are some very unique Credor pieces out there both in price and craftsmanship. 

https://www.chrono24.co.uk/seiko/se...mechanical-hand-winding-watch--id16199815.htm


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 10, 2021)

Four guys I used to work with used to sit around ‘Willy-waving’ their latest fancy expensive watch.  Well fair enough if that’s what turns you on 👍

I got given a gold Rotary watch for my 21st - I wore it every day.  It was stolen more than 25yrs ago.  I haven’t bothered with a watch since.


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 10, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			Would it affect the value of the watch changing bits on it or is it service work that’s required?
		
Click to expand...

No if it’s like for like as it’s deemed maintenance… but different parts then they refer to it as a franken watch ..


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 10, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Four guys I used to work with used to sit around ‘Willy-waving’ their latest fancy expensive watch.  Well fair enough if that’s what turns you on 👍
		
Click to expand...

Willy waving or watch winding??


----------



## apj0524 (Nov 10, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			Would it affect the value of the watch changing bits on it or is it service work that’s required?
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely with Vintage Rolex, I my view never send one back to them for a repair and service, they will replace parts that changes the aesthetics of the watch and value to a collector and not return the parts they replaced robbing  much better to use an independent who will repair and service it sympathetically to the original condition


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 10, 2021)

oxymoron said:



			....
I think the next buy will be a GMT master but _my local dealer is a bit uppuity when you walk in wearing jeans and trainers_, so may have to look elsewhere .
		
Click to expand...

I can't stand that sort of attitude!
An old boss of mine (many years ago) told me a great story that I've related to ever since... His brother got a job as a salesman at a BMW agent. A very scruffy guy came in and was perusing their top of the range model (735 at the time). The brother treated him condescendingly and the guy left in a bit of a huff. It later transpired that the guy was an extremely wealthy farmer who bought a new Beemer ever 2 years. When he came back to the agent in a sparkling new Merc and rlated the story, the brother was 'let go'!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 10, 2021)

Foxholer said:



			I can't stand that sort of attitude!
An old boss of mine (many years ago) told me a great story that I've related to ever since... His brother got a job as a salesman at a BMW agent. A very scruffy guy came in and was perusing their top of the range model (735 at the time). The brother treated him condescendingly and the guy left in a bit of a huff. It later transpired that the guy was an extremely wealthy farmer who bought a new Beemer ever 2 years. When he came back to the agent in a sparkling new Merc and rlated the story, the brother was 'let go'!
		
Click to expand...

I suspect lots of us know similar ones. A guy I know runs his own acountancy practice but out of work is a real scruff. Always drives an E-Class, changes it every 3 years. He walked into the Newcastle dealer, got the looks and dismissive attitude and left. Drove up to Coldstream, was treated correctly, bought one. Always goes there for servicing and to get his replacement. Good lesson for people to learn.

In terms of watches, how can you ever judge? You never know the wealth of someone.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Nov 10, 2021)

I'm wearing a Casio that my brother-in-law found at the bottom of a hedge when we were out walking one day. He didn't want it so he gave it to me. On the back it says 1330 MQ-24.

I've got a Raymond Weil watch that was a 10 years of service gift from an employer in the 1990s. Someone told me it was worth over £100 back then, so I've hardly ever worn it.

A watch is a purely functional thing to me like the knives and forks that you use everyday.


----------



## oxymoron (Nov 10, 2021)

apj0524 said:



			Absolutely with Vintage Rolex, I my view never send one back to them for a repair and service, they will replace parts that changes the aesthetics of the watch and value to a collector and not return the parts they replaced robbing  much better to use an independent who will repair and service it sympathetically to the original condition
		
Click to expand...

As you say i am looking for an independent watchmaker who can look at it without doing too much to the originality of the watch .

Tashy, i am not bothered about the value , it was my dads and thats good enough for me  it will not be going anywhere .


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Nov 10, 2021)

I wear my Garmin S62 all the time. Used to wear a Fitbit.

I've got a Tissot, which is nice, not top end, but a good mid range watch. However, I like the smartwatch functions. Can't really ever imagine going back to a traditional watch


----------



## RichA (Nov 10, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			A watch is a purely functional thing to me like the knives and forks that you use everyday.
		
Click to expand...

Can't you appreciate the beauty of precision forged, stainless steel Villeroy & Bosch flatware???


----------



## richart (Nov 10, 2021)

I have three Christopher Ward watches, but could go to four soon and I don't even dive.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Nov 10, 2021)

RichA said:



			Can't you appreciate the beauty of precision forged, stainless steel Villeroy & Bosch flatware???
		
Click to expand...

Yes I can and I do. Just don't feel the need to own any. But I understand those that do. We all have our own special interests.


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 10, 2021)

I have one that I took the back off and put in a new battery. Can I get the bluddy back, back on again? Can I nutz. Well, we've all had a go one Sunday lunch. It's still sitting on the bookcase...backless. Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## BrianM (Nov 10, 2021)

oxymoron said:



			As you say i am looking for an independent watchmaker who can look at it without doing too much to the originality of the watch .

Tashy, i am not bothered about the value , it was my dads and thats good enough for me  it will not be going anywhere .
		
Click to expand...

I'd go to Rolex St James and tell them exactly what you want done, will be quite pricey though.
There is some independent guys that are members of TZ-UK forum, join up and ask in watch talk, you'll get sound advice on there.


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 10, 2021)

oxymoron said:



*As you say i am looking for an independent watchmaker* who can look at it without doing too much to the originality of the watch .

Tashy, i am not bothered about the value , it was my dads and thats good enough for me  it will not be going anywhere .
		
Click to expand...

I have a few hunter and half hunter pocket watches that have had a service,Talking to the shop,owners that sent my watch off they said there gets less and less quality watchmakers every year. The young uns just don’t see any future in it.

Thats said I was on the poppy stall today and a guy was wearing his Omega, we had a couple of minutes natter. He said he has quite a few which he has bought from antique shops etc.


----------



## VVega (Nov 10, 2021)

BrianM said:



			There is some independent guys that are members of TZ-UK forum,
		
Click to expand...

Duncan at https://www.genesiswatchmaking.co.uk/ is one.


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 10, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			Don’t know if I have mentioned, the Moon watch is skeleton on the back. 😉😁👍
		
Click to expand...

I didnt know you had one Tash, you kept that quiet 🤣🤣

No bloody use on the back, you cant see it when you're wearing it 😉


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 10, 2021)

Stuart_C said:



			I didnt know you had one Tash, you kept that quiet 🤣🤣

No bloody use on the back, you cant see it when you're wearing it 😉
		
Click to expand...

just got me thinking, the hunter watches I have, you can unclip the backs of them and see the workings. They look a work of art 👍


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 10, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			just got me thinking, the hunter watches I have, you can unclip the backs of them and see the workings. They look a work of art 👍
		
Click to expand...

They certainly are. The full skeleton ones are a thing of beauty. Precision engineering. 

There's a few videos of watches being built online, i'll never cease to be amazed by it.


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 12, 2021)

I take it no one chances fitting their own batteries then.......


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 12, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			I take it no one chances fitting their own batteries then.......
		
Click to expand...

You need fiddly tools, a magnifying lens and the bottle to be confident you know what you are doing. We have a jewellers in town who does them for about £8-10. I don't take the chance.

You might have to suck it up, take it in and pay them to replace the battery and fix it back up.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Nov 12, 2021)

I must admit that i had always wanted a nice watch as a young lad into being a man. However back then the thought of ownig a nice Tissot seemed to be well out of my reach financially.

More recently i was given a Rolex Datejust after my dad passed away to the big C last August. It was a thing of real beauty but for me its not the bling factor which excites me, its the absolute pinacle of enginering and really what you are paying for is for an item which has been built by masters of the craft.

Unfortunatly the DateJust was gold and was only a 36mm bezel, so it did not suit my thick wrists (yes i do have dirty habits hahah) so my mum encouraged me to trade the Rolex and to get a watch to remember him buy that i would actually wear, as oposed to just keeping in a safe in the house.

I must admit i was full of guilt at the thought of trading it for sentimental reasons obviously, however my mum righty informed me that the old bugger would himself chop change and trade his way through watches so i was just following his lead 

In the end i picked a watch that i know he would have loved himself and went for the very understated sapphire Omega Moonwatch. for me its just a classy looking peice of supreme engineering, however when i dispcovered teh back story of thr original Speedmaster and the NASA trial, the moon landings and the Apollo 13 incident (plus the Snoopy Awards etc). I was honestly taken aback by the sheer history and Legend of this bit of engineering.

I knew that my old man would have felt similar about the back story (he was an engineer himself and served his time at Rolls Royce and BAE etc)

Do you need to spend thousands on a watch? gawd no.
Would i ever dreram of being snobby about what choice of watch a man wears? you are joking arent you!
Do i feel immensly proud, fortunate and lucky that i get to wear such a lovely timepeice and do i gaze at it lovengly on my wrist from time to time. GAWD YES


----------



## VVega (Nov 12, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			I take it no one chances fitting their own batteries then.......
		
Click to expand...

Watch case press tool from Amazon or this…


----------



## JT77 (Nov 12, 2021)

I have a few, but Apple Watch is my day and daily, just handy for tracking and the odd message etc, plus the golf apps, mostly for the weekend. 
My dad bought me a rotary watch for my 18th birthday, not expensive but has huge sentimental value.
Mrs JT bought me a tissot for our Christmas as a married couple, I love it still, 20 years on, but rarely gets worn now.


----------



## Bdill93 (Nov 12, 2021)

Whilst I own a few watches that I wear more as an accessory when dressing up for a smart occasion - I was never one to wear one day to day.

Then I brought an apple watch.....

Great design (in my opinion) - customiseable face for different occasions too. 
Hole19 - Golf watch
Fitness tracking for exercise, stand time and general activity 
Time
Siri - great for timers when cooking or setting alarms - or even asking the odd weird question when you cba to google it yourself. 
Heart rate monitor 
Message notifications 
Plus so much more..

Its a game changer. I wear a watch every day now - and always will going forward.


----------



## G1z1 (Nov 12, 2021)

I have a good few nice watches including the speedy pro, love that watch on a olive nato but usually wear my AP diver on holidays but will not be playing my round of golf with it on next week just in case.


----------



## CliveW (Nov 12, 2021)

Do you have to have an Apple phone to use an Apple Watch, or are they independent of each other?


----------



## Bdill93 (Nov 12, 2021)

CliveW said:



			Do you have to have an Apple phone to use an Apple Watch, or are they independent of each other?
		
Click to expand...

Short answer - yes - an expensive bangle if you dont have the phone.

Long answer  - https://www.macworld.co.uk/how-to/apple-watch-without-iphone-3803257/


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 12, 2021)

I’d love an Apple Watch but due to my job I can’t wear it day to day, seems a bit of a waste to just wear it at weekends.


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 12, 2021)

Watch of the day...


----------



## sunshine (Nov 12, 2021)

I have an Omega Seamaster chronometer, but my favourite watch is a Seiko kinetic that I got myself as a treat in 2003. The Seiko keeps time much better than the Omega, but I wear the Omega as it was a present from the wife. 

I've got various other sports / casual watches, but since I bought a Garmin golf watch earlier this year I tend to wear that for everyday use now.


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 12, 2021)

tugglesf239 said:



			I must admit that i had always wanted a nice watch as a young lad into being a man. However back then the thought of ownig a nice Tissot seemed to be well out of my reach financially.

More recently i was given a Rolex Datejust after my dad passed away to the big C last August. It was a thing of real beauty but for me its not the bling factor which excites me, its the absolute pinacle of enginering and really what you are paying for is for an item which has been built by masters of the craft.

Unfortunatly the DateJust was gold and was only a 36mm bezel, so it did not suit my thick wrists (yes i do have dirty habits hahah) so my mum encouraged me to trade the Rolex and to get a watch to remember him buy that i would actually wear, as oposed to just keeping in a safe in the house.

I must admit i was full of guilt at the thought of trading it for sentimental reasons obviously, however my mum righty informed me that the old bugger would himself chop change and trade his way through watches so i was just following his lead 

In the end i picked a watch that i know he would have loved himself and went for the very understated sapphire Omega Moonwatch. for me its just a classy looking peice of supreme engineering, however when i dispcovered teh back story of thr original Speedmaster and the NASA trial, the moon landings and the Apollo 13 incident (plus the Snoopy Awards etc). I was honestly taken aback by the sheer history and Legend of this bit of engineering.

I knew that my old man would have felt similar about the back story (he was an engineer himself and served his time at Rolls Royce and BAE etc)

Do you need to spend thousands on a watch? gawd no.
Would i ever dreram of being snobby about what choice of watch a man wears? you are joking arent you!
Do i feel immensly proud, fortunate and lucky that i get to wear such a lovely timepeice and do i gaze at it lovengly on my wrist from time to time. GAWD YES 

Click to expand...

Brilliant although don’t tell Stu C you have a moon watch, it will tip him over the edge. Which one did you go for 👍

Thats said, I tried changing the battery on my Garmin gps watch for golf. I wish i had Not tried. It’s not just a case of taking the back off and swopping the battery. Like Ave just done on my car remote fob. Un solder the joints, solder joints back on with new battery and short everything out. Plus with the better watches I believe they have to be pressure tested so that rules out timpsons.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Nov 12, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I suspect lots of us know similar ones. A guy I know runs his own acountancy practice but out of work is a real scruff. Always drives an E-Class, changes it every 3 years. He walked into the Newcastle dealer, got the looks and dismissive attitude and left. Drove up to Coldstream, was treated correctly, bought one. Always goes there for servicing and to get his replacement. Good lesson for people to learn.

In terms of watches, how can you ever judge? You never know the wealth of someone.
		
Click to expand...

Never judge a sausage by looking at the skin!


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 12, 2021)

sunshine said:



			I have an Omega Seamaster chronometer, but my favourite watch is a Seiko kinetic that I got myself as a treat in 2003. The Seiko keeps time much better than the Omega, but I wear the Omega as it was a present from the wife.

I've got various other sports / casual watches, but since I bought a Garmin golf watch earlier this year I tend to wear that for everyday use now.
		
Click to expand...

Jeez where do you lads find women that buy you Omegas?


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 12, 2021)

clubchamp98 said:



			Jeez where do you lads find women that buy you Omegas?
		
Click to expand...

Not the grafton 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 12, 2021)

Stuart_C said:



			Not the grafton 🤣🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

Have you read post 83, he has the moon watch 😉😂


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 12, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			Have you read post 83, he has the moon watch 😉😂
		
Click to expand...

😂😂😂


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 13, 2021)

Another simple Bauhaus design...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 13, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			Another simple Bauhaus design...
View attachment 39496

Click to expand...

I've got the same one 👍


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 13, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I've got the same one 👍
		
Click to expand...

One of my favourites. Keeps perfect time, reasonably slim and the strap can either dress it up or dress it down. What's not to like???


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 13, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			One of my favourites. Keeps perfect time, reasonably slim and the strap can either dress it up or dress it down. *What's not to like???*

Click to expand...

Bling 😀


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 13, 2021)

SocketRocket said:



			Bling 😀
		
Click to expand...

That watch is far too subtle to be classed as bling, says the man currently wearing the same model 😉😄.


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 13, 2021)

SocketRocket said:



			Bling 😀
		
Click to expand...

Bling???
BLING????
Class geezer. About as far removed from bling as you could possibly get..


----------



## srixon 1 (Nov 13, 2021)

Stuart_C said:



			They certainly are. The full skeleton ones are a thing of beauty. Precision engineering.

There's a few videos of watches being built online, i'll never cease to be amazed by it.
		
Click to expand...

Google Mark Lovick. He has some amazing videos of taking watches to bits and putting them back together.


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 13, 2021)

My three Chris Wards.


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 13, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			That watch is far too subtle to be classed as bling, says the man currently wearing the same model 😉😄.
		
Click to expand...

The question was "What's not to like" not "What's to like"

I'll get me coat 😀


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 13, 2021)

SocketRocket said:



			The question was "What's not to like" not "What's to like"

I'll get me coat 😀
		
Click to expand...

It was an open goal for you, hard to refuse to be fair 😄


----------



## srixon 1 (Nov 13, 2021)

I quite like Seiko watches and they form the majority of my small collection. I have a few modern Seiko automatics and a few quartz ones. As much as I like a nice watch and appreciate the mechanics of them I don't think I could spend more than £500 on one. The one I take most care of and wear only occasionally is my granddads 1960s Roamer.


----------



## chico (Nov 13, 2021)

nickjdavis said:



			I've got two decent watches....I like wearing a watch and frankly would feel naked without one.

Currently wear a Longines Hydroconquest as my everyday watch bought in Aruba back in 2016...its a fairly simple stainless steel affair with a plain white face....nothing flashy about it just a nice solid but not oversized lump on my wrist. Tucked away in my safe is a Longines Le Grandes Classique dress watch that I bought myself for my 30th birthday a long long time ago...very simple and elegant...all gold, ultra thin....unfortunately it doesn't fit me anymore and cannot be made any bigger without considerable investment!!!
		
Click to expand...

Got a Longines Grande Classique for my 21st, 30 odd years ago but reckon the last time I wore it was my 40th birthday party. Just never feel the need to wear a watch nowadays.


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 13, 2021)

srixon 1 said:



			I quite like Seiko watches and they form the majority of my small collection. I have a few modern Seiko automatics and a few quartz ones. *As much as I like a nice watch and appreciate the mechanics of them I don't think I could spend more than £500 on one. *The one I take most care of and wear only occasionally is my granddads 1960s Roamer.
		
Click to expand...

Like most things the cost of watches is all relative to what you earn/can afford.

Theres plenty of people who will scoff at someone because they’ve paid £15k for a watch, likewise there’s some who’ll do the same about a £500 watch.


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 14, 2021)

chico said:



			Got a Longines Grande Classique for my 21st, 30 odd years ago but reckon the last time I wore it was my 40th birthday party. Just never feel the need to wear a watch nowadays.
		
Click to expand...

I love wearing a watch, I feel weird without wearing one.

I wear a Garmin for work/gym. I’d ruin my others in my job, they’d end up scratched to hell in no time.


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 14, 2021)

I’ve ordered this the other day for just over £500, 70% off their standard prices, a lot of watch for little money.

https://tribus-watches.com/products/tri-04-power-reserve-gmt-sport-cosc-10


----------



## tugglesf239 (Nov 14, 2021)

I like that.


----------



## Junior (Nov 14, 2021)

Here are my two.  Love a nice watch.  I really fancy the Omega World Timer.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Nov 14, 2021)

I've never understood why there are those who diss a good quality watch and the money they are when they are using a mobile phone thats around £1k (only they don't think about it). At least the watch will last longer than 2 years


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Nov 14, 2021)

Stuart_C said:



			I’ve ordered this the other day for just over £500, 70% off their standard prices, a lot of watch for little money.

https://tribus-watches.com/products/tri-04-power-reserve-gmt-sport-cosc-10

Click to expand...

That IS  a baragin. You git


----------



## Fade and Die (Nov 14, 2021)

Stuart_C said:



			I’ve ordered this the other day for just over £500, 70% off their standard prices, a lot of watch for little money.

https://tribus-watches.com/products/tri-04-power-reserve-gmt-sport-cosc-10

Click to expand...

I did laugh at its description…..

“Unconventional. Dedicated. Unapologetic.”

Handsome looking piece though, well done.👍


----------



## BrianM (Nov 14, 2021)

Junior said:
























Here are my two.  Love a nice watch.  I really fancy the Omega World Timer.
		
Click to expand...

I had that Hamilton as well, sold it to a guy in Australia, they are cracking watches, just never wore a dress watch so moved it on.


----------



## drdel (Nov 14, 2021)

The appeal of a watch is entirely personal: if you like it and can afford it why give a toss what anyone else thinks?


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 14, 2021)

Bunkermagnet said:



			That IS  a baragin. You git

Click to expand...

I resisted for 4 days  then bit the bullet, if i dont like it when it comes i'll return it providing they havent liquidated the company by then 🤣🤣


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 14, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			I did laugh at its description…..

“Unconventional. Dedicated. Unapologetic.”

Handsome looking piece though, well done.👍
		
Click to expand...

🤭🤭🤦I never seen that, i purposely swerve the sales blurb thankfully.


----------



## Fade and Die (Nov 14, 2021)

Stuart_C said:



			🤭🤭🤦I never seen that, i purposely swerve the sales blurb thankfully.
		
Click to expand...

I thought you read it and thought “ that’s a bit of me that is”😁


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 14, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			I thought you read it and thought “ that’s a bit of me that is”😁
		
Click to expand...

100% me 🤣


----------



## drdel (Nov 14, 2021)

Stuart_C said:



			100% me 🤣
		
Click to expand...

100% accurate
100% reliable
100% attractive
100% B___s__t !


----------



## GuyInLyon (Nov 14, 2021)

A Hamilton Khaki Automatic (Swiss made, despite the name) for daily use, a Seiko Quartz (a lesser watch, but looks fancier) for nights out.


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 14, 2021)

drdel said:



			100% accurate
100% reliable
100% attractive
100% B___s__t !
		
Click to expand...

3 out of 4 aint bad 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## tugglesf239 (Nov 14, 2021)

Junior said:
























Here are my two.  Love a nice watch.  I really fancy the Omega World Timer.
		
Click to expand...

That VC is bloody stunning 😍


----------



## RichA (Nov 15, 2021)

srixon 1 said:



			I quite like Seiko watches and they form the majority of my small collection. I have a few modern Seiko automatics and a few quartz ones. As much as I like a nice watch and appreciate the mechanics of them I don't think I could spend more than £500 on one. The one I take most care of and wear only occasionally is my granddads 1960s Roamer.
		
Click to expand...

A friend is a watch nut. The watchmaker who serviced his Breitling told him that he actually prefers working on the good fakes that contain a Seiko 7s26 automatic movement as it's more accurate, reliable and serviceable than the genuine one.


----------



## Mudball (Nov 15, 2021)

i love a good watch...   unfortunatley in lockdown, they have hardly left my desk.
i have a Citizen eco-drive as a weekend watch... its been in the drawer for months.  I took it out and it had stopped working!! battery drained.  left it on the window sill for 2 days and now it is back on... love it. 

As part of being more fit, have been using an Apple Watch.  bloody brilliant.   Unfortunately it means, that my Tags are not going coming out of the draws any time soon


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 18, 2021)

Stuart_C said:



			I resisted for 4 days  then bit the bullet, if i dont like it when it comes i'll return it *providing they havent liquidated the company by then *🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

It seems i wasnt too far wrong🤷‍♂️🤦

I've just read the company are now in administration.


----------



## SyR (Nov 19, 2021)

I have a few watches, but would like more. I recently bought my first automatic and it's given the bug for more mechanic watches.

I have:
Galaxy Active 2 that replaced my old fitbit for monitoring exercise, sleep, heart etc. It doubles as my golf watch too and links well with my phone.
Citizen Eco drive - I wear this for formal occasions and it's very traditional to look at but having the solar power is fantastic. They are great value for money.
Simon Carter - A very thin and simply quartz watch. Again quite traditional in design.
A Liv automatic GX1A - at £480 this is my most expensive watch so far. It has a swiss automatic movement, sapphire crystal front and back and robust modern design. 
I'm on a waitlist for a Vario Empire art deco automatic and likely to buy a diver version from Liv too when I have enough saved up.


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 19, 2021)

Stuart_C said:



			3 out of 4 aint bad 🤣🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, even the Atomic Clock sync-ed watches aren't 100% accurate!


----------



## Brads (Dec 18, 2021)

Amazingly I’ve had a call to collect a new Rolex.
Just not sure I’ll keep it as it’s a model I hadn’t been looking for.
Expensive birthday gift for my lad methinks.


----------



## sunshine (Dec 20, 2021)

clubchamp98 said:



			Jeez where do you lads find women that buy you Omegas?
		
Click to expand...

My wife is very good at buying things, she loves spending money. The problem is she's a housewife so it's all my money


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 20, 2021)

sunshine said:



			My wife is very good at buying things, she loves spending money. The problem is she's a housewife so it's all my money 

Click to expand...


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 28, 2022)

This turned up today. Very happy with it.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 28, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			This turned up today. Very happy with it.
		
Click to expand...

Very clean, I really like that 👍


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jun 28, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			This turned up today. Very happy with it.
		
Click to expand...

You could have at least shaved before showing your "jewellery"


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 28, 2022)

Bunkermagnet said:



			You could have at least shaved before showing your "jewellery"

Click to expand...

First photo had the sink in the back ground 😁


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 28, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Very clean, I really like that 👍
		
Click to expand...

I was chuffed to bits with what I paid. Ernest Jones had/ have a sale on. I had seen the same watch last year and missed the sale. It came up again and I ummed and arred. Lo and behold EJ knocked another 10% off.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 28, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			This turned up today. Very happy with it.
		
Click to expand...

What material is the strap Tashy?


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 28, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			What material is the strap Tashy?
		
Click to expand...

https://www.ernestjones.co.uk/webstore/d/4995066/Hamilton+Men's+Khaki+Field+Black+Rubber+Strap+Watch/
there’s another 10%off that Stu.
SALE10 I think the code was on sale stuff


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 28, 2022)

My wife wanted to spend £500 on a decent watch for my 70th birthday.
I decided on a Red Herring blue model which was exactly what i wanted cost in Debenhams sale was £12,,,,,,,,when she went to pay she found out it was further reduced to £8.
Recently payed £6.15 for a new battery.
Looks cool and it tells me the time beautifully.


----------



## BrianM (Jun 28, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			This turned up today. Very happy with it.
		
Click to expand...

Very nice, Hamilton is a cracking make of watch, I've had 3 over the years and enjoyed them all.
Probably an underrated brand unless you're 'in' to watches.
Excellent pick-up.


----------

